# Vor lauter Überraschung.



## Emmanuel27

Vor lauter Überraschung fällt mir der Baseballschläger aus der Hand und ich lege meine Arme um seinen Hals.

gracias de antemano.


----------



## anahiseri

*Estoy tan sorprendido que . . . . .*

la traducción literal sería algo así como
*ante tamaña sorpresa . . .*


----------



## Tonerl

Una sugerencia más:

_*Vor lauter Überraschun*_g fällt mir der Baseballschläger aus der Hand 
_*sorprendido/por pura sorpresa* _se me cae el bate de béisbol de las manos


----------



## ayuda?

*Vor lauter Überraschung* fällt mir der Baseballschläger aus der Hand und ich lege meine Arme um seinen Hals.

*También:*
con tanto asombro
lleno de asombro
para mi sorpresa/asombro
ante mi sorpresa/asombro


----------



## anahiseri

pega más *sorpresa* que *asombro*, para mí

Por otra parte, el "lauter" se tendría que expresar también, como una palabra que indica un grado o nivel alto; es decir, en este caso, mucha sorpresa.


----------



## ayuda?

Las palabras *sorpresa/asombro*: Por lo que a mí me respecta, en español son una y la misma.

Por otra parte:
Entonces, para mi gran sorpresa.
(sobre lo de antes) con tanto asombro


----------



## anahiseri

Después de consultar los diccionarios de Wordreference, opto por 
*de* *pura sorpresa*
probablemente es más este sentido, el de exclusividad, más que el de "grado alto" lo que expresa el "lauter". 
A ver si hay más opiniones . . .


----------



## Peterdg

Me sorprende que nadie haya propuesto "por mera sorpresa". Creo que "mera" sirve para expresar "lauter".


----------



## anahiseri

No me convence "mera sorpresa". A mi no me suena a "lauter", sino más bien a "allein / nur / bloß".


----------

